# Bindings that fit Adidas boots (and their lack of forward lean!)



## Lamedog (Apr 9, 2020)

So in my quarantine overspend I've added two boards to my boots. 

So setup is currently:

Boots - 2020 Adidas Acerra ADV 3ST
Board - 2020 Capita Mercury, 2020 Capita DOA, 2009 Salomon Official
Bindings - 2009 Union Force
I was looking at my boots with bindings to adjust the fitment (what else am I going to do with my time) and I noticed that I cannot get a snug fit into the rear 'C loop' (not sure the proper name). This is evidently because the angle of the Acerra is very subtle. Definitely the boot and not the binding as my old Salomon Synapse fit nicely at and 'C loop' setting.

I assume this means I now need to go and buy bindings...(more expense!). So I'm looking for help on how to manage this since I don't want to replace my kit for at least 6 or 7 years (I go snowboarding sporadically due to no snowboard friends!).

My concern is if I buy a binding to accommodate the Acerra that in the future I will have the opposite problem with boots and not getting enough forward lean!

I'm feeling a little frustrated as my previous setup has probably only seen 20 days of use. Given that it cost about £800 back in the day it feels like my Forces are now paperweights (no one will buy them I'm sure, plus all the leather material is cracking and flaking it off making it look trashy and getting everywhere!).

Any suggestions for bindings that:
1. will work well with my setup(s) and 
2. will provide me the future proofing for going back to more traditional forward leaning boots?

Still waiting the credit card statement to come through... 😨


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

It's alright to run more forward lean than your boots naturally have. I used to run some pretty aggressive forward lean, and I had to kick my heels into the heelcup and keep them there with pressure as I strapped in. Sometimes I'd even have to tighten my straps a little more after a couple turns had settled my heel into the bindings more. I don't really use forward lean anymore, and I wouldn't recommend that much forward lean anyway, but your boot spine and the forward lean on your bindings doesn't have to match.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

I don’t know Forces 2009 but I’ve ridden 2019 ones with Tacticals and no issue. I assume Acerra has the same forward lean. I have Union Falcors, Rome Katanas (3 other buddies run these too) and Nitro Machines, others have Flux DS (I also had them and no issue), Salomon Hologram, Union Strata, Flux TM, Nitro Team. All of them changed to Tacticals. No issues at all.
I agree that if I were to pick one bindings that have the most forward lean in ‚0’ settings these are Unions but Falcors. They have more built-in forward lean than any other bindings I’ve tried and I’d welcome a zero forward lean option what basically all the competition offers.
@dudi_wroc had Response and Forces 2018 on his Warpig when we shredded together.

Kevin Backstrom, before getting sponsored by Deeluxe, was running Tacticals with Forces (Teams):









Pro Setups: BYND X MDLS Head-to-Toe 2017-2018 Gear | Arcadia


Take a look at what these Swedish snowboarding party boys are sporting this season.




www.snowboarder.com






__
http://instagr.am/p/BbPTqRGnUbo/

And on the forward lean, just like Wigmar, I used to run it very aggressive, now I prefer when the lower part of the highback is aligned to the boot spine and there can be some little gap at the top of the boot.


----------



## Lamedog (Apr 9, 2020)

Yeahti87 said:


> I don’t know Forces 2009 but I’ve ridden 2019 ones with Tacticals and no issue. I assume Acerra has the same forward lean. I have Union Falcors, Rome Katanas (3 other buddies run these too) and Nitro Machines, others have Flux DS (I also had them and no issue), Salomon Hologram, Union Strata.
> 
> I agree that if I were to pick one bindings that have the most forward lean in ‚0’ settings these are Unions but Falcors. They have more built-in forward lean than any other bindings I’ve tried and I’d welcome a zero forward lean option what basically all the competition offers.
> 
> ...


Quite the list of bindings there!

Which do you prefer the most?

Seems people are either camp good ride and rave about the unions and talk bad about the rome.or are camp angry and donut vice versa.

I don't particularly want zero lean since I understand the fwd lean will help my feet sink back into the boot. I do however want a snug fit between boot and binding. So that the transfer of energy is seamless.

Currently thinking about the Rome katana. I like they have the soft base material. Seems less likely to wreck the top sheet of the board.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

I’m not a Union or Rome fanboy but
the best bindings I’ve been on so far are the Katanas. They are super versatile and I like the feeling when the power transmission comes from the ankle straps, not from a really stiff chassis.
I used to like max forward lean for euro carving but since I’ve started to run double forward posi I prefer some more flex in the binding. It also helps to work on the Japaneesecarving style.

I hope that Now Drives I’ve got for the next season beat the Katanas though I can already say that the toe straps on Now suck. Bulky so more toe overhang, will wear off quickly due to the fake leather part but I will fix this problem with Nitro Vibram toestraps.

You can set the Katanas as you want and they will always conform to your boot forward lean and angles.

The only downsides are:

they are quite heavy
the highback breaks in quite a lot with time
you need to check the pivot screws every day, I’ve lost it once


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

My Acerra fit into my Katanas like a glove...or uh...boot


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I'm in the "set the binding back as much as possible and your boot will flex into it" camp. You can probably ride everything as-is. But if you really want new bindings where you can really dial out the forward lean, Burton Cartel/Malavita, Rome DoD/Katana, and Salomon District/Hologram stand out of the ones I've ridden.. Katana by far is the most adjustable.


----------



## Lamedog (Apr 9, 2020)

drblast said:


> I'm in the "set the binding back as much as possible and your boot will flex into it" camp. You can probably ride everything as-is. But if you really want new bindings where you can really dial out the forward lean, Burton Cartel/Malavita, Rome DoD/Katana, and Salomon District/Hologram stand out of the ones I've ridden.. Katana by far is the most adjustable.


This is a good point (as is all your advice).

I'm not looking to eliminate forward lean. I encourage it especially since I am a little on the snug fit on one of my boots. So that lean will help pull my foot/feet back.

The weight aspect of the Katanas is putting me off. Maybe I need to start doing deadlifts/squats! 

I sent back the Burton Cartel and Malavita. There was something about them that I wasn't sure on. I also didn't like the lack of damping/padding between the base plate and board. I have read Capitas don't have the strongest topsheet so I'm not looking to pressure crack my new pride and joys.

I'm relaxing on looking at the moment as the more and more likely it looks that I won't be going anywhere in this post/present covid world (short of a air bridge or whatever they're called). Maybe I'll see what 20/21 season gear has available.

Lightweight, cushioned baseplate and decent ratchets. Am I asking too much?


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Lamedog said:


> I have read Capitas don't have the strongest topsheet


One of the most durable topsheets and I pay atttention to this aspect. I rode Mercury and Kazu quite a lot last season, Asymulator is waiting to be ridden and Slush Slusher is on its way.

And I’ve mentioned that Katanas are quite heavy because you see some marketing and sponsored reviews like the Whitelines top 100 that call them super light when in fact they are not.
It’s not an issue, I pop on these higher than on my lighter Falcors actually because of the lateral movement that helps with the for-aft movement. If they were lighter, they would be probably even better but still the best all mountain bindings I’ve tried so far.
If you are looking for some ‚topsheet-friendly bindings’, the Katanas are actually a very good choice.

Here you have the binding marks from the Katanas (the smaller circle is from the Falcors):


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Katanas aren't super light like Now or Burton, but they're far from heavy and within the same middle-of-the-road ballpark as any Union or Salomon binding I've had.

Anyone who calls a binding "heavy" or "light" without weighing it is probably going by their perception when they pick it up, which is usually way off. I got bored a couple years ago and weighed bindings...most were within 100g of each other which I don't even feel when riding.

You can search for the "binding weight porn" thread on here to see the weight comparisons.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

In general the weight difference between some normal and ‚super light’ boards or bindings is around 10 %. E.g. I would say that Koruas are rather on the heavier side while everyone raves how light the Plus line is. The difference according to Korua is 300 g on a 3 kg board.
I agree that the difference is much less noticeable while riding.
Stale is popping to the moon in his Targas which are really heavy in hand.


----------

